# General > Genealogy >  MacDonald/Sutherland

## macd

Hi I am trying to trace family history for Alexander MacDonald married Joan Sutherland prbably mid 1800s. I know they had a son John Alexander MacDonald married Catherine Bruce Finlayson from mey Thurso 1921 at Canisbay they are my grandparents. Thanks all John

----------


## debimac

my father inlaw was Donald macdonald.I know his father was Alexander Macdonald born 17th of April 1893. As far as i know my father inlaw was born and raised in Wick.

----------


## macd

debimac My Grandfather John Alexander MacDonald was born 31 Aughust 1890 In Edinburgh so it looks like a mismatch. Thanks anyway. MacD

----------


## ronald paul mac donald

> Hi I am trying to trace family history for Alexander MacDonald married Joan Sutherland prbably mid 1800s. I know they had a son John Alexander MacDonald married Catherine Bruce Finlayson from mey Thurso 1921 at Canisbay they are my grandparents. Thanks all John


I think this is the wrong path but for your info.
John Mac Donald born  around 1753 in achscoraclate married barbara gordon  daughter of gordon and isabella sutherland. One of his sons my forefather Alexander was born 12 sep1800 baptized in Halkirk witnesses were David Waters & Alex Mac Donald died 1870 in Surinam. We are searching,to begin with for the parents of  John Mac Donald born(1753)

----------

